# Starcraft Freedom (correct specs, Starcraft website is wrong) & need help 16' v 18'



## Mawgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Folks -

Newbie Mawgie here. I am close to ordering a side console Starcraft Freedom (similar design to a Lund Alaskan), after cross shopping it with the Lund Alaskan. (No disrespect to Lund. They are great, great boats.)

First, for anyone interested, the StarcraftMarine website has some of the important boat specifications wrong. Here are the correct numbers, as confirmed by the Starcraft regional representative to me. (The rep said Starcraft is working to get the information on the website corrected.)

Freedom 160 (16'11", 89" beam):
Dry weight: 925 lb
Capacity - 6-Person (900lbs) 
Max Capacity- 1665 LB
89" Beam
Max HP: 75 tiller 90 console

Freedom 180 (18'6", 89" beam): 

Dry weight: 1005 lb
Capacity - 6-Person (900lbs) 
Max Capacity- 1840 LB
89" Beam
Max HP: 90 tiller 125 console

I am undecided re: the Freedom 160 or 180 for my needs. My uses will be mostly lake fishing for walleye, perch, bass, rainbows, landlocked salmon, and some flycasting for ol' Mr. Esox here in the Finger Lakes region of Central NY, with just me; or me plus one to two other guys (three total max).

I also plan to do some light duty puddle duck hunting in a slow flowing river system or nearshore large lake environment: no layout boat on board: me, one dog, and two other guys; or, me, one other guy, plus two dogs. 

It seems to me that the 160 may be enough boat for my needs, but I would hate to be "short." The difference is two feet in length only: beam, seating, and storage configuration are the same in both boats.
Would you folks recommend me upsizing to the Freedom 180?

Power will be either ETEC or Mercury four stroke. My local dealer is awesome, and that's what he sells. In the 160, I would probably go with a 75hp, or a 90hp, if the price difference is not too much. In the 180, I would probably go with a 90hp. Is that enough go?

I would be most appreciative of anyone weighing in with thoughts on the Starcraft Freedom 160 v 180. 

Thanks for any help.

-Mawgie


----------



## Mawgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Folks-

I just noticed a typo in the above post. The 180 Freedom is 18'11" long, not 18'6".

Thanks for any input - Mawgie


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

18' 90HP is sufficient go with the etech

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2002)

I have the 18'11". I have a 90hp tiller e-tec. 5 stars across the board for all aspects of this rig. Trust me, having an extra two feet on this rig is a huge difference. Especially when you consider the height of the gunnels times the beam times the extra two feet in length. That's a lot of extra square footage. If you go with the console, get the max hp. The upgrade from a 75 to a 90 was only like $300 for my tiller. I can put 90 some decoys (all super magnums) three hunters, blind dog and gear all safely into the 18 and still run around 32mph. I also have a 15hp kicker. I've been in some pretty rough weather/waves with it over the last 5 years and I have never felt unsafe.


----------



## Mawgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks, Radar. I know the 180 is the safe bet. But, it will cost about $3,000 more than the 160. Not sure what I'm going to do yet. Any additional input would be most appreciated. 

Here is a photo of a Freedom 180. That little thing on the floor is a layout boat. That large fella standing in the back is a 6'5" 280 pound duck hunter. The port gunwale suggests that it was a bad day to be a duck. That's a whole lot of 18' boat, isn't it?!


----------



## Mawgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Radar-

I see you have the ETEC 90 tiller plus a 15hp 4 stroke kicker. With the weight of the main motor, kicker, and operator at the tiller in the stern, are you happy with the way the boat sits in the water? Is she close to level at rest? Do you have one or two batteries plus anchor(s) in the bow?

Just curious. I suspect, though, that given the wide beam, high capacity rating, and comparatively light weight of the ETEC, there is no problem.

Thanks-Mawgie


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

I had a Freedom 18 with 90 etech. I bought brand new. I don't know if it's the hull design or what but it was a dog, no speed at all. Handling was okay, just okay. Things were rattly and kind of built wimpy. 

I owned 2 Lunds prior to this. 

My overall opinion of it, I sold it after 1 year and bought another Lund. 

Just my experience and opinion, take it for what it's worth. 

Dave




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mawgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the opinion, Dave. The Lunds are great products. I was a little surpised to hear you thought it was such a dog of a boat. 

Price is definitely a factor for me. In my neck of the woods, a Lund Alaskan is substantially more expensive than a Starcraft Freedom. By way of comparison, I found a leftover 2012 Lund Alaskan 1800 side console, with galvanized trailer, and a 75 Honda: $21,000. A brand new 2014 Freedom 180 side console, galvanized trailer, and a larger 90hp ETEC (with 5 year Evinrude warranty promotion) is $19,xxx.

I am going to price out a 2014 Alaskan before making a decision, and guess that it will come in around $23,500. We will see.

Does anyone else have any input regarding build quality versus the Lund Alaskan. Again, I am very grateful for the input. This forum is proving to be invaluable.

Thanks-Mawgie


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

Mawgie said:


> Does anyone else have any input regarding build quality versus the Lund Alaskan.


Honest, there is no comparison in quality. They are very different boats

Check out the weight difference in the two, I believe there is quiet a difference. That's hull and support. 

I would visit a few dealers and find one to let you take a ride. Try both in a model as close to what your looking at. 

As I've owned a lot of boats I've found it's not all about price. 

I would also look at resale. Look at a 3 or 5 year old model in each your considering. See the percentage of original price that they go for used after a few years. 

Very often a few extra bucks up front is worth it times a few over in comfort and resale. The value is more than the upfront bottom line. 

Dave





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mawgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Dave, thanks for the response.

I agree that the Lund Alaskans hold their resale value phenomenally well. That is a huge plus for me, as I tend to turn things like boats and cars over after a few years, rahter than keep them for the very long term. 

Turning to the specs, the Starcraft Freedom looks really good. It is longer, wider, and has more capacity than the Alaskan 1800. 

Lund 1800 Alaskan:
Length: 18'9"
Beam: 83"
Weight (tiller): 975
Capacity: 1600 pounds
Max hp (tiller): 90
hull: .10 bottom, .080 sides
chine width: 69.5"

Starcraft Freedom 180:
Length: 18'11"
Beam: 89"
Weight (tiller): 1005
Capacity: 1,870 pounds
Max hp (tiller): 90
hull: .10 bottom; .080 sides
chine width: 71"

I like the extra six inches of width in the Starcraft, both for the room, and to provide a bit more flotation for heavier motors. 

Anyways, I really appreicate all the assistance. Not sure what I'll buy yet, but I am still leaning toward the Starcraft.



Thanks all - David


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Take a look at the polar kraft outlander. I had an 18' Alaskan and wanted a bigger boat. I looked at new alaskans,freedoms, and outlanders. The outlander was my choice and after owning it for a year I am very happy with my decision! Awesome boat and gets the job done. 10 time better than my Lund!

Mike




"StinkFinger"


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Take a look at the polar kraft outlander. I had an 18' Alaskan and wanted a bigger boat. I looked at new alaskans,freedoms, and outlanders. The outlander was my choice and after owning it for a year I am very happy with my decision! Awesome boat and gets the job done. 10 time better than my Lund!
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...


I like that boat.


----------

